# Need an Id on this piece of music



## skinnymalinky (Nov 16, 2006)

I've been looking for an Id on a piece of what sounds like Japanese folk music for almost 1 year. It's been driving me round the bend but luckily I accidently found it on a short documentary. The clip is extremely short, approximately only 3 or 4 seconds. However, fear not, you will know it if you have a listen, it's be used in films and T.V a stack of times. The link at the bottom of the page is from a short documentary on Kid Koala, a DJ who uses his turntables to compose / remix music. So even if you think you won't know the piece of music in question, it's worth having a watch anyway.

Audio starts at 1.17.

Thank you


----------

